# Moving to Dubai from UK



## rdwojick (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi all, 

I'm moving from the UK to Dubai in the new year (late January). To say I'm excited would be an understatement. I'm moving by myself (single, no kids). 

Now, I think I have most things in order, but for peace of mind I just wanted to run my checklist by everybody and see if there's anything else I should be thinking about. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated so thank you all in advance. 

1. Rent out house. I have an agency looking after this (rent will be paid into UK bank account) 

2. Inform UK bank of move. Shall I do this when I know my Dubai apartment address or just give my parents' UK address? 

3. Cancel all direct debits and bills (e.g. Satellite TV etc.) 

4. Inform HMRC of move abroad for tax purposes 

5. Get my university degree attested for my employer to apply for my UAE visa (waiting for FCO stamp at the moment)

6. Set up Post Office redirection to another UK address 

7. UAE bank account. Should I open an expat bank account before I leave or a UAE account when I arrive in Dubai?

8. Find out about my current UK pension plan and how to transfer to my new company 

9. Pay off all debts in UK bank account 

10. Mobile phone. Shall I keep my UK phone contact or get a UAE contract? Would I need to wait until I get to Dubai to set this up? If so, could I do this right away or would I need to use my UK phone's roaming for a little while first? 

11. Bring my birth certificate, driving licence (both parts) and lots of passport photos. Is there anything else required for all the bureaucracy over in Dubai? 

12. Sell my TV, furniture and other large items. I'm moving into a fully furnished apartment provided by my employer, so just need to re-buy electronic items. I think that would be cheaper than shipping everything over from the UK? 

13. Make plans to meet up with people as soon as I arrive. Buy lots of summer clothes. 

14. Set up Internet in my apartment. Can I do this before I arrive or do I need to wait until I'm living in Dubai? 

Sorry for all the questions, as you can see I'm trying to be as organised as possible so there's no last minute stress. Any advice on the above or anything I've missed out would be greatly appreciated. 

P. S. I have 1 week between arriving in Dubai and starting my new job. 

Thanks very much!


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Congrats on achieving a position, looking over your past few posts you did seem to be struggling.

However, I'm not going to go through your questions as the vast majority of them are fully covered in the stickies. Spend some time on there and then maybe come back with fewer more specific questions to individual items you can't find.

One that I will comment on is Pensions - What pensions, there are no company pension schemes operated in the UAE for expats (that is if you're being employed in the UAE rather than a UK business who's posting you to the Emirates).


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
2. Not sure I would bother informing my UK bank of the move - it's not their business, you will only be here for a short time and UK banks are getting hotter on money laundering and customers residing overseas. Just make sure they have a UK address to send correspondence or opt for paperless and check regularly through online banking.
8. Current UK pension will effectively be frozen until you move back. Be careful if you intend to contribute to UK pension if you are residing overseas and non-resident for tax purposes. Seek advice from a (UK based!) pension advisor before you move over. 
You will be inundated by calls from UAE based financial advisors once you arrive here - just remember this is an unregulated market - so buyer beware.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

2 - I wouldn't bother telling them, just give your parents address and keep your account open

5 - Yes, very important and a headache to do here.

7 - You need to get your visa, ID card and all that sorted out first. Another reason for keeping your UK one ticking over.

8 - No company here will pick up a UK pensions plan and *stay away* from any "financial advice" companies offering you assistance or advice on moving your pension when you get here. I can re-iterate that enough.

9 - Great if you can afford to do so, but no need if you are managing them well. Just transfer money and keep paying the installments from your UK account.

10 - Almost everyone is on PAYG here or business packages via their employer. If might be worth keep your UK number open until your first visit back and deciding then. You can get a PAYG SIM here with just your passport.

11 - Loads of this and loads of copies

12 - Personally it's not worth the hassle but then some items are not available here eg specialist camera equipment, music equipment. Or they are hugely over priced. You'll have enough on your plate without hobbies though, I'd travel lean for the first visit and bring stuff back on subsequent visits home after that.

14 - Need to be done here and quite far down your list. You can get PAYG data packages on your SIM though so you're not immediately cut off.

Best of luck


----------



## rdwojick (Jun 16, 2015)

Perfect, thanks so much everybody for taking the time to reply. This information is all very useful - especially regarding pensions, I was unaware there was no such thing over in the UAE. Out of interest, how to people work around this? Or is it all just down to being more sensible with savings?

Thanks!


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Congrats on your new job however I'm gonna put a bit of a downer on things and say don't sell up everything and just put it in storage reason for this is depending on your job i.e. real estate, working for a 'wealth management' company or any commision type role people don't really tend to stay here that long in those jobs.


----------



## rdwojick (Jun 16, 2015)

londonmandan said:


> Congrats on your new job however I'm gonna put a bit of a downer on things and say don't sell up everything and just put it in storage reason for this is depending on your job i.e. real estate, working for a 'wealth management' company or any commision type role people don't really tend to stay here that long in those jobs.


Hmm yeah perhaps I should just put my furniture into storage for at least a few years. I wonder how much it would cost to store 2 beds, 2 sofas, some cabinets etc? I'll have a look around and get some quotes.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

rdwojick said:


> Out of interest, how to people work around this? Or is it all just down to being more sensible with savings?
> 
> Thanks!


Save, save, save - Invest sensibly (if you can afford the possible losses) - Save, Save, Save.


----------



## rdwojick (Jun 16, 2015)

LesFroggitts said:


> Save, save, save - Invest sensibly (if you can afford the possible losses) - Save, Save, Save.


Ahhhh ok. I'll work out a way to automatically take money from my monthly wage and put it somewhere I can't get access to (I'm a terrible saver)


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

And don't go mad with the Dubai lifestyle - trust me the glamour of dining out all the time very soon wears off, not to mention that it'll really eat into your earnings which you're going to need during the early months.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Upon leaving the UK, certain types of pre-existing pension schemes can continue to receive payments from you for a period of five years from becoming non-resident for tax purposes. The amount you can pay in is capped as well but better than just using a savings account and you are barred from taking out any further ISAs. 

One thing I have never got straight from any IFA is what Mrs TWG can do regarding an ISA as she isn't a taxpayer, and hasn't been so for decades and as far as HMRC is concerned she doesn't earning money and they have no idea where she lives in or outside of the UK. 

But the pension scheme must exist before you fly out which meant in my case a very fast shuffle of paperwork and payments. As to what to do after 5 years who knows, and I will worry about that at the time. 

Payments must come from your UK bank and not your overseas bank. 

A decent IFA should be able to advise you.


----------

